

Ah, Push it. The Push Music Behind 19 Startups. - jrlevine
http://blog.news.me/post/19237649258/ah-push-it-the-push-music-behind-19-startups

======
freshfey
Rick Ross - Push It

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qk2jeE1LOn8&ob=av2e](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qk2jeE1LOn8&ob=av2e)

The only song to push real code. :)

------
mitjak
"Push It" by Garbage. Also, I don't think I could work at a startup that would
place me in an environment where I would hear "The final countdown" more than
once a year.

------
djb_hackernews
This is mostly fluff and breaks your back button.

------
seanp2k2
Uppermost - Born Limitless

Uppermost - Evi

Ronald Jenkees - Disorganized Fun

Ronald Jenkees - Stay Crunchy

Zircon - Warhead

Zircon - The Art of Zen (and the entire Antigravity album)

Skrillex - Drop Dead (Blende Remix)

Alex Metric's remix of Lizstomania

and _drumroll_ while we're on "push"-themed stuff... Wolfgang Gartner - Push
and Rise

You will get so much done.

~~~
stiletto
You immediately increased my productivity with that Skrillex song; please send
me an invoice.

My humble contribution:

Nine Inch Nails - Me I'm not

Daft Punk - Too Long

------
PatrickTulskie
I use Roll Out or Push It as my main deploy songs as well, but it doesn't get
far into the song before the deploy is done. Once in a while, I throw Muhna
Muhna into the mix.

I changed my co-worker's song to Rick Astley's Never Gonna Give You Up nearly
a year ago when he was AFK. He hasn't changed it because now every time he
deploys code, I get to listen to that damn song.

------
Or1on
The album The Quantum Hack Code by Amogh Symphony could be fun for this.
<http://youtu.be/nlpelyRRpCo> or <http://youtu.be/iPAdsGsDSKY>

Chimp Spanner Bad Code would also be neat <http://youtu.be/hnLYc0c5yBA>

------
josephturnip
For rollouts of new Granola versions, it's usually either "Let's Get It /
Sky's The Limit" by Young Jeezy (<http://youtu.be/GBhipX5cHtA>) or "Destroy
the Opposition" by Dying Fetus (<http://youtu.be/-YVUyNBjQiI>).

------
tmh88j
Last night while taking a break from coding to organize some playlists I
though to myself, "I wonder if there's any correlation between the type of
music people listen to VS the type of coding they're doing?"

On that note, does anyone know if there's a Pandora station dedicated to
hacking?

~~~
sofal
If that is so then I guess there are a lot of people writing crappy 80s code.

------
jonursenbach
I've been trying to get "Out In The Fields" as our official push song for the
past few years, but nobody seems to love it as much as I do.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsKpazeA5L8>

------
trabianmatt
Ours is Queen - We Are the Champions. This is how we know it's been a good
day:

[https://img.skitch.com/20120313-c4cbt33txej9m4nstkguycp45i.p...](https://img.skitch.com/20120313-c4cbt33txej9m4nstkguycp45i.png)

------
gghootch
Interesting. Expected more electronic tbh.

Personally I like Ellen Allien - Push

'Push push, ass ass'

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WCPsGit1x8>

------
gabrtv
Pushing code across 20-odd servers using OpDemand only takes 30 seconds, so
there's not much time for tunage. Still I'd have to go with the mashup:

Deadmau5 vs. Salt N' Pepa - Ghost N' Push It

------
edw519
I have always refused to participate in a language war, but I never said
anything about a music war. All these songs do is push me to the medicine
cabinet for some Excedrin. My choices:

When I'm not quite in the zone and need to get there quickly: Tears for Fears,
"Everybody Wants to Rule the World",
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST86JM1RPl0>

When I'm 300 lines of code short of a breakpoint and I know I'll be here for a
while: Depeche Mode, "Enjoy the Silence",
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diT3FvDHMyo>

When I've already figured out exactly how it's supposed to work and I'm just
slamming code: Romantics, "What I Like About You",
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvHKjDKY_O8>

For debugging (which can be a lot like sex): Marvin Gaye, "Sexual Healing"
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fn4i8bAfnMY>

And finally, for regression testing, when it suddenly occurs to me that I
really am changing the world: Handel's Water Music
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kuw8YjSbKd4>

~~~
spindritf
> My choices

On spotify
[http://open.spotify.com/user/rmopl/playlist/56qtSf8pB2WgUH3b...](http://open.spotify.com/user/rmopl/playlist/56qtSf8pB2WgUH3bKtdtqc)

------
firefoxman1
I would definitely use "Push" by Matchbox 20 if I felt a need for a push song.

------
puppybeard
Etsy wins.

~~~
vyrotek
_Etsy CEO Chad Dickerson told us that although the company abandoned push
songs in late 2009 due to the fact that they “started deploying 10x/day.”_

Whoa. I'll have what they're having.

~~~
PatrickTulskie
Is that really uncommon these days? I think I personally deployed code 5 times
today.

~~~
seanp2k2
CI yo wassup Jenkins getcha dev/ops on

yeaaaa boiiiii</brogrammer>

~~~
PatrickTulskie
I don't even use Jenkins... we have our test suite and autotest running while
we code. Instantly know when you're done breaking stuff and ready to deploy.

A CI server would be nice as a pre-deploy sanity check, but that requires me
to push to it in order to get feedback.

